# New platform build



## Nuff Daddy (Mar 13, 2012)

Im building a platform for my 1448 mod v. Its going to be 6'x6' with a 4" rise. I tried a 12" rise on my last one but with a couple guys up front it got real tippy. I mostly night shoot so height isnt that important. Im building it out of 1x4s to keep the weight down. I built the frame today but didnt get any pictures but ill get some on tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Mar 13, 2012)

Forgot about taking pictures while i was building it but here is the finished platform.


----------

